# What kind of book are you?



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 23, 2009)

Blogthings - What Kind of Book Are You?


----------



## Jackie (Nov 23, 2009)

You Are Realistic Fiction 
You are an outgoing person and very interested in others. You have many relationships that are important to you.
You are always willing to lend an ear to a friend with a problem. And you're even pretty good at giving advice!

Some may accuse you of loving drama, but you just seem to find yourself in the middle of it.
You are a true people person. You find the lives of others to be fascinating. You're up for hearing anyone's life story.


----------



## Banned (Nov 23, 2009)

*You Are Mystery*

You are a natural problem solver. You like figuring out the best way to do something.
You are very intuitive. You are good at picking up on people's moods and predicting the future.

You can't help but being a bit of a detective and a snoop. You always want to know what's going on.
And while you may have the scoop on everyone you know, you're not a gossip. You're a pro at keeping secrets.


----------



## Daniel (Nov 23, 2009)

*You Are Fantasy / Sci Fi*

 			 		 		 		 			 				You have an amazing imagination, and in your mind, all things are possible.
You are open minded, and you find the future exciting. You crave novelty and progress.

Compared to most people, you are quirky and even a bit eccentric. You have some wacky ideas.
And while you may be a bit off the wall, there's no denying how insightful and creative you are.


----------



## blackdogwalker (Nov 23, 2009)

> You Are Fantasy / Sci Fi
> You have an amazing imagination, and in your mind, all things are possible.
> You are open minded, and you find the future exciting. You crave novelty and progress.
> 
> ...



 didn't expect that. I love books, but sci-fi/fantasy aren't my first picks..


----------



## Xelebes (Nov 23, 2009)

Too few questions to get a true sense of what I really am.  I expect something like 580 T/F questions on my behaviour patterns like I have done before, not some dinky 5 question questionaire.  Sheesh.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 23, 2009)

Xelebes said:


> Too few questions to get a true sense of what I really am.  I expect something like 580 T/F questions on my behaviour patterns like I have done before, not some dinky 5 question questionaire.  Sheesh.



This is just intended as a fun quiz, not a personality assessment. That's why it's posted in *Just for Fun*.


----------



## NicNak (Nov 23, 2009)

*You Are Mystery *
You are a natural problem solver. You like figuring out the best way to do something.
You are very intuitive. You are good at picking up on people's moods and predicting the future.

You can't help but being a bit of a detective and a snoop. You always want to know what's going on.
And while you may have the scoop on everyone you know, you're not a gossip. You're a pro at keeping secrets. 

:huh:

I always thought I was quite transparent :teehee:


----------



## Xelebes (Nov 23, 2009)

David Baxter said:


> This is just intended as a fun quiz, not a personality assessment. That's why it's posted in *Just for Fun*.



*sigh*  Is there a sarcasm emoticon I should be using?  :vroom:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 23, 2009)

You could try  or  ....


----------



## Eye Stigmata (Nov 23, 2009)

*You Are Fantasy / Sci Fi*

You have an amazing imagination, and in your mind, all things are possible.
You are open minded, and you find the future exciting. You crave novelty and progress.

Compared to most people, you are quirky and even a bit eccentric. You have some wacky ideas.
And while you may be a bit off the wall, there's no denying how insightful and creative you are.


----------

